# Leer al revés



## Dani California

Ciao a tutti.
Vorrei dire in italiano: normalmente comienzo a leer el periódico al revés. 
La mia intuizione mi dice che potrebbe essere: di solito leggo il giornale incontrario, ma devo riconoscere che la mia intuizione sbaglia spesso. Gradirò il vostro aiuto ed anche le vostre correzioni... mi sembra che prendo molti calci all'italiano...


----------



## albaalbetti

di solito leggo il giornale al contrario


----------



## Larroja

Dani California said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Vorrei dire in italiano: normalmente comienzo a leer el periódico al revés.
> La mia intuizione mi dice A intuito direi che potrebbe essere: di solito leggo il giornale all'incontrario, ma devo riconoscere che la mia intuizione  il mio intuito sbaglia spesso. Gradirò il vostro aiuto ed  e anche le vostre correzioni... mi sembra  sa che prendo molti calci all'italiano abbagli in italiano...



O anche: di solito comincio a leggere il giornale al contrario.


----------



## gatogab

*Normalmente comienzo a leer el periódico al revés.* 
Normalmente comincio a leggere il periodico alla rovescia.
Normalmente comincio a leggere il periodico capovolto.
Una bella fatica!


----------



## 0scar

_Yo, a veces leo el diario de atrás para adelante._


@Larroja

¿Podrías explicar cuál es el problema con la "la mia intuizione"? 

http://www.google.com/search?q=la%20mia%20intuizione


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> ¿Podrías explicar cuál es el problema con la "la mia intuizione"?



Per cominciare, "a intuito" in questo contesto è un'espressione corrente, non lo è "la mia intuizione"... Diciamo che l'intuito è la capacità di avere intuizioni, o, per così dire, le intuizioni sono il prodotto dell'intuito.


----------



## gatogab

Ma è corretto o no dire *"La mia intuizione mi dice che potrebbe essere...",* a prescindere del contesto dato?


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Ma è corretto o no dire *"La mia intuizione mi dice che potrebbe essere...",* a prescindere del contesto dato?



Senza un contesto, come ben sai, può essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. Comunque, secondo me, no: è il tuo intuito che _dice _qualcosa.
Per gli amanti delle statistiche su google, l'espressione "il mio intuito mi dice" batte "la mia intuizione mi dice" 2.170 a 113!
Provo a fare un esempio: 
_Marco è un matematico nato: ha molto intuito nella risoluzione dei problemi. E ieri ha avuto la sua ultima intuizione: due più due fa quattro. _
 Mi sarò spiegata?


----------



## chlapec

L'*intuito* è una capacità. Un'*intuizione* è un "prodotto" di questa capacità.


----------



## Larroja

chlapec said:


> L'*intuito* è una capacità. Un'*intuizione* è un "prodotto" di questa capacità.



È quello che ho detto qui, ma evidentemente è poco convincente...


----------



## gatogab

> _E ieri ha avuto la sua ultima intuizione: due più due fa quattro. _


 
Allora si può avere una intuizione. O no?
Spiegati meglio.

Mi problema para comprenderte nace aquí:
*Intuito* *Intuición*

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((CRÑS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## chlapec

> È quello che ho detto qui, ma evidentemente è poco convincente...







Scusa, imperdonabilmente, non l'avevo visto!!!

Comunque, hai il mio appoggio incondizionale.


----------



## Larroja

gatogab said:


> Allora si può avere una intuizione. O no?
> Spiegati meglio.
> Mi problema para comprenderte nace aquí:
> *Intuito* *Intuición*



Lo se que en español "intuito" no existe, pero mis capacidades para explicarte la diferencia no son infinitas.  
Certo che si può avere un'intuizione, anzi è proprio quello che di solito succede: hai un'intuizione, mentre non puoi avere *un* intuito, ma solo avere intuito. Adesso però devo scappare, spero che nel frattempo qualcuno arrivi a darmi manforte, e sennò facciamo i conti più tardi! 



> *Chlapec*: Scusa, imperdonabilmente, non l'avevo visto!!!  Comunque, hai il mio appoggio incondizionato.


Perdonatissimo! Son contenta che qualcuno mi abbia capita!


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Scusa, imperdonabilmente, non l'avevo visto!!!
> Comunque, hai il mio appoggio incondizionale.


Per quanto mi riguarda non è in gioco un rapporto di forze, bensì debo cercare di capire cosa mi viene detto da una preparata "italoparlante" (¡Que feo ese 'italoparlante'!)


----------



## gatogab

> Lo se que en español "intuito" no existe.
> *Certo che si può avere un'intuizione, anzi è proprio quello che di solito succede.*


 
¡Perfecto!
Ahora sí que fuiste clara. Creo que se estaba una miguita filosofeando.


----------



## 0scar

Del De Mauro:*
intuizione*
3. CO capacità di intuire, di cogliere prontamente e con perspicacia un fatto, una situazione e sim.: avere intuizione, essere dotato di grande intuizione

*intuito*
CO
l'intuire: capire per intuito, d'intuito | disposizione naturale, capacità di valutare, di comprendere con prontezza: essere dotato di grande intuito, pieno d'intuito, *avere un* ottimo *intuito*


Me quedó claro que es mucho más común decir "il mio intuito mi dice" que "la mia intuizione mi dice".

Saludos


PD.: *intuito* existe en castellano pero es una palabra muy rara. Quiere decir vistazo, mirada ligera.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao amici,

Vi invito a desistere dal dirottare anche questa discussione che, come leggerete facilmente al messaggio numero 1, tratta di 





			
				Dani California said:
			
		

> ...normalmente comienzo a *leer el periódico al revés*.
> ... di solito* leggo il giornale incontrario*...


Grazie per l'aiuto. 

Laura
_Moderatrice_


----------

